# 24 hrs of submission



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

Guys- if you had 24 hrs of your wife submitting to you, she cant tell you know, what would you ask for? have her do? or do to her? 

Ladies- If your husband was going to take charge for 24 hrs, what would you want from him? want him to do to you? for you?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jtaylor33 said:


> Ladies- If your husband was going to take charge for 24 hrs, what would you want from him? want him to do to you? for you?


In random order: Happy ending massage, hour long foot rub, cook my favorite meal and serve it to me in nothing but an apron, take me to a hotel with a jacuzzi in the room and fill it for me and submerge me in bubble bath then join me, take something so that recovery time was less than a couple of hours, wake me up with the WeVibe and coffee with Baileys, be assertive and just take me when the desire strikes.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

This will sound pretty pedestrian, but cut me some slack.

I'd want my one and only blowjob in my marriage.
I'd want to try cunnilingus for the first time on my wife.
I'd want to give her an orgasm from some means other than missionary PIV intercourse.
I'd want to let the camera roll while in the bedroom, for my own personal use.

That would do for one day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

"Just pour my beer and get my smokes and GO AWAY!" 
Hehe, funny song.

Nah on a serious note, I REALLY want to cuff my wife and she likes it too however if I do, she'll want to cuff me, and I don't trust her -.-


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I would make her endure me pleasuring her and teasing her until she begs me to get inside her. Then I would give her a little taste and then tease her more


----------



## secondrodeo (Apr 16, 2012)

Massages, shower/bath for two, teasing, blindfolds, handcuffs, ice, slow sex, rough sex, drinks, lots of oral, dirty talking, sex outside, spanking...and anything else to surprise me!


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Jtaylor33 said:


> Ladies- If your husband was going to take charge for 24 hrs, what would you want from him? want him to do to you? for you?



Whatever he likes


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jtaylor33 said:


> Guys- if you had 24 hrs of your wife submitting to you, she cant tell you know, what would you ask for? have her do? or do to her?
> 
> Ladies- If your husband was going to take charge for 24 hrs, what would you want from him? want him to do to you? for you?


I'm going to be a pain in the arse and ask by this is one way?

What about is our husband is submissive for 24 hours and cannot say no?

How about the wife gets to be in charge for 24 hours.

What would everyone want then?


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I'm going to be a pain in the arse and ask by this is one way?
> 
> What about is our husband is submissive for 24 hours and cannot say no?
> 
> ...


As a wife, I would want my husband to wish for the same thing these men want because it's what I would love most!


----------



## Monet19 (Jan 19, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I'm going to be a pain in the arse and ask by this is one way?
> 
> What about is our husband is submissive for 24 hours and cannot say no?
> 
> ...


Also depends on the man you married, mine is NOT the submissive type and would not enjoy the 'role reversal' or dominatrix act, but I like being 'taken' and spanked , so all would be fine!


----------

